# Breast Cancer Benefit Tournament



## rolltide52beard (Apr 24, 2017)

Just a reminder of the wonderful Breast Cancer Benefit Tournament that we will be holding this Sunday. 4/30
$1,000 - Guaranteed first place 
$100 per boat
Pays 1:6 60% Pay back 
We will have a raffle with great prizes for the whole family at weigh in.
email: scott@georgiahighschoolfishing.com

Click here for the flyer


----------

